# Thank you



## bakebeans (Dec 24, 2019)

When I was diagnosed in mid May I set myself a target of loosing 4 stone by Christmas.  This morning when I weighed in I’ve lost 4 stone and 2lbs. Couldn’t have done it without the support and tips from people there. I’m back to see my diabetes nurse end of feb/start of March and id like to lose another stone by then so I won’t be classed as overweight anymore and I hope my HbA1c is around the 38 it was back in August. 

thank you all so very much I hope you all have a great Christmas and a happy new year

now I just have to avoid the sausage rolls over the next couple of days!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 24, 2019)

A tip - in established diabetes communities - and I reckon you are a member of such by now! it is generally acknowledged that there are two days of the year where extra carbs don't have a detrimental effect.  One is the person's birthday and the other is Xmas day!

Hence - treat yourself to a few more carbs over the holiday - but choose them as wisely as possible!


----------



## SueEK (Jan 10, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> When I was diagnosed in mid May I set myself a target of loosing 4 stone by Christmas.  This morning when I weighed in I’ve lost 4 stone and 2lbs. Couldn’t have done it without the support and tips from people there. I’m back to see my diabetes nurse end of feb/start of March and id like to lose another stone by then so I won’t be classed as overweight anymore and I hope my HbA1c is around the 38 it was back in August.
> 
> thank you all so very much I hope you all have a great Christmas and a happy new year
> 
> now I just have to avoid the sausage rolls over the next couple of days!


Hi, sorry I didn’t see this post before. Really well done to you, that’s a huge amount of weight to have lost. Hope Christmas went well for me and Happy New Year to you x


----------



## bakebeans (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks for the replies I had a wonderful Christmas thank you I hope you did also? X


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> When I was diagnosed in mid May I set myself a target of loosing 4 stone by Christmas.  This morning when I weighed in I’ve lost 4 stone and 2lbs. Couldn’t have done it without the support and tips from people there. I’m back to see my diabetes nurse end of feb/start of March and id like to lose another stone by then so I won’t be classed as overweight anymore and I hope my HbA1c is around the 38 it was back in August.
> 
> thank you all so very much I hope you all have a great Christmas and a happy new year
> 
> now I just have to avoid the sausage rolls over the next couple of days!



That's brilliant @bakebeans. Missed it at the time, but very well done


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 10, 2020)

WOW bakebeans you deserve a gold medal ~ very well done you for your tenacity and determination. That is quite some achievement and probably the envy of a few folk on the forum. Hope you achieve the stone you're anticipating to lose by Feb/March, good luck and please do update us, we like a good end to a story!!
Take car
WL


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2020)

Fabulous! Well done!


----------



## Gucci69 (Jan 11, 2020)

Inspired. Well done in achieving your target


----------



## bakebeans (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I did put on 4lbs over Christmas and new year, 6 days off work probably didn’t help, but I’ve managed to almost lose that so far and I’ve set myself a challenge to do the couch to 5k. The program says 9 weeks but if it takes me longer than that I don’t mind as long as I get there and it helps me shift another stone


----------

